# I don't care about having a career >:(



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

It has taken me awhile to realize this, but I finally have. I don't care if I land some cushy corporate job--tbh, it probably won't happen anyway!! Um yeah, out of college almost 5yrs with no related job experience.

Who cares about getting a 85K/yr--so I can buy more gadgets to impress people who I don't like and who don't like me either?!

I am not my job.
I am not my things.
I am not who I know.

I am bunnie and I like animals and making stupid faces for the camera. I want to help people who are hurting. I want to leave this world in better shape that when I came into it.

Seriously, all I need is a data entry job. I have no aspirations to be famous or popular....just happy.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope with time some of us 30+'s will be wealthy enough to start up an charitable organization [Don't know exactly what it does but hopefully we have enough accountants and government people onboard].

We will obviously have a need for data entry.

My friend became a coordinator at one of the Animal Humane Societies locally. Hopefully one day I can convince her to change her love of animals to people and we can get something going.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

bunnie said:


> It has taken me awhile to realize this, but I finally have. I don't care if I land some cushy corporate job--tbh, it probably won't happen anyway!! Um yeah, out of college almost 5yrs with no related job experience.
> 
> Who cares about getting a 85K/yr--so I can buy more gadgets to impress people who I don't like and who don't like me either?!
> 
> ...


I think that is fine. You know what will make you happy and your own life worth living. I have a high stress job and its no fun.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I care about a career and always have but everyone is different. I guess that's why I hate life so much.


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

cavemanslaststand said:


> I hope with time some of us 30+'s will be wealthy enough to start up an charitable organization [Don't know exactly what it does but hopefully we have enough accountants and government people onboard].
> 
> We will obviously have a need for data entry.
> 
> My friend became a coordinator at one of the Animal Humane Societies locally. Hopefully one day I can convince her to change her love of animals to people and we can get something going.


You hit on something that may be a good option for the original poster to consider. There are always those non profit agencies that need people to do the day to day accounts payable, data entry, etc. etc. work that helps these organizations run smoothly. No, they won't be typically jobs with an 85K annual income, but that wasn't important to the original poster from what i gathered.

I have occasion in my job to be on a committee with different people from non profit groups who do this kind of work and they by nature are the types of people who want to make the world a better place as opposed to the cutthroat "it's all about me and my money" culture in some professions. Of course, dealing with humans, I'm sure there are exceptions, but overall that may be a good line of work for the OP to consider using her degree for.

Plus, I can't say I know exactly how the job market is in Chicago, but that seems like an area that would have a good variety of opportunities open as opposed to some really rural area with limited jobs of any sort.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I couldn't imagine being at a job 8 hours a day that I didn't like. Finding a long term job you enjoy - aka your career - is important for happiness, at least to me. Yes you are not your job but your job is a large part of your life.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so for having a career, especially one you love. What else would I do with all that time?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Chatise19 said:


> I'm so for having a career, especially one you love. What else would I do with all that time?


How about pursuing your interests and hobbies?

Life is not all about work for some people.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

bunnie said:


> I am not my job.
> I am not my things.
> I am not who I know.
> .


this is great
you show deep honesty

not caring about careers.. join the club.. im the official chairman 
we gave up the rat race a long time ago


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

haha me too,
I was a high school drop out at a very young age
but that was due to depression
no honestely, everyone wants to help me get a career,cause they say
it will make me happier and feel better about myself...
and then when im like no it wont...they keep saying yes it will
so I just brush it of, no I dont really care either,
my bf doesnt even want me to have a career and be a stay at home wife with kids and such.
which actually already was my dream as long as I can remember so I am very happy him. 
Even though people say im surpressed by him...:blank:sus:teeth
oh well...haha..glad im not alone...I was always like **** college not my thing xD


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't want a overly demanding job that will make me burn out. I was thinking I could do data entry/bookkeeping (I have my B.S in Accounting and don't necessarily want to be an accountant....plus i have no acct job experience, so no one will hire me for those types of jobs)....and then spend my free time volunteering. I am already registered at the South Suburban Humane Society and I want to help organizations that deal with HIV/AIDS, sexual abuse/exploitation, etc.

Work is not supposed to *feel* like work. Bottom line: I don't want to be miserable.:no


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I def get this.


----------



## pianist (Oct 5, 2011)

nice post. +smiles+


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it's been 10 years since I graduated. I don't know what I want to study, I never did. I am just glad that I only took the core courses.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't care either... I'd rather just be in my veggie garden.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I sort of think the same thing, but the problem is that 1) It's hard enough to get even a basic data entry type job; 2) you spend so much of your waking life at work, it's depressing to think that you'll spend almost as much time doing a job you don't like as you will doing what you love


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

bunnie said:


> It has taken me awhile to realize this, but I finally have. I don't care if I land some cushy corporate job--tbh, it probably won't happen anyway!! Um yeah, out of college almost 5yrs with no related job experience.
> 
> Who cares about getting a 85K/yr--so I can buy more gadgets to impress people who I don't like and who don't like me either?!
> 
> ...


so funny to read this :teeth thinking the same too.
just need a freaking income.


----------



## cutelildeadbear (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree with you! I just finished my Criminal Justice degree and I have 12 years of experience in another field. Everyone is pestering me about my "career" and I don't want one. I think the idea of climbing the corporate ladder and being miserable working as a cog in the system making some fat cat CEO rich while I'm being unappreciated and abused at work does not appeal to me at all. I want to help people and I can do that in many capacities. I will be completely happy pushing papers in the court house and doing stuff that others don't want to do as long as I can leave after my 8 hour day and not have to think about my job again until I go back. 

I worked in a place where I was working 55 hours a week and always on call and had to check emails constantly even on my time off and I'm just not into that. It caused me to burn out and have a nervous breakdown. Not everyone is cut out for that kind of work. I know that I most certainly am not. Work is work, but it is absolutely not who I am or my life. Money isn't everything and it certainly can't buy you happiness. I was making a ton of money at that job and I just had to walk away, not I'm going to take a 50% pay cut and I couldn't be happier in my decision.  Good luck!


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

bunnie said:


> It has taken me awhile to realize this, but I finally have. I don't care if I land some cushy corporate job--tbh, it probably won't happen anyway!! Um yeah, out of college almost 5yrs with no related job experience.
> 
> Who cares about getting a 85K/yr--so I can buy more gadgets to impress people who I don't like and who don't like me either?!
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. I got my degree 11 years ago but felt incredibly uncomfortable working in an environment full of people who were very career oriented and ambitious.

I decided to find unskilled work because I felt less pressure in such jobs, and felt more comfortable working with people who were there solely to make money to live, rather than to satisfy career ambitions.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, someone has to do work that is just "work" and not particularly fulfilling on a career level. I actually want to kick people who love what they do in the teeth half the time because.....well, I guess I'm a miserable s.o.b! :mum
Why couldn't I have done something incredibly fulfilling with my life? Well, because I have social anxiety and depression, that's why. It's like a ball and chain I carry around wherever I go. It's the fundamental reason for my inability to become "successful". :blank 

And I don't even want to discuss it anymore. 

Signed,

-depressed, anxious, working class shlub. :roll


----------



## ladyj (Jul 9, 2012)

I almost had a complete psychotic break working as a technical writer....awesome benefits, awesome pay but in a cubicle 8-9 hours of the day. Some days I would just get up and run out of the office just to feel something real on my skin not the luminescence of a computer screen. I use to walk around the office park just feeling the trees and lying on the grass just to feel something alive!!! I know that a lot of it has to do with my own mental instability but I have learned that unfortunately for me I will never be able to hold a regular job....my mind cannot cope with it. But it's ok because we are meant to be something else, we are meant to remind the rest of the populace that humanity is meant to be lived outdoors in real life...not in virtual hell. I want to feel the damp earth beneath me and the warm sun above me.
I may be crazy but not for nothing the world we live in has the ability to break the best of us. Good luck to all of you out there and have heart we may not be the crazy ones


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

It is so important to find a job you love - but is it possible for most of us? Sadly no, so I totally agree with what you say. My job does not define me either, my pay check doesn't make me the person I am. I am here at my job to get the work done, get the pay and go out at the end of my shift to really LIVE my life. Is it much of a life to lead? For me it is, though it is quite an isolated one. I love being with animals, feeding them, caring for them and that is all that matters to me at the end of the day.


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

At this point in my life, I'm considering going into a field that has a potential future in this economy. I've spent almost the last 12 years since high school working at jobs I hate, so I figure if it's gonna be a job I hate, at least let it be one that pays me better and thus allows me more freedom of choice in where I live, etc. I just can't keep going on the way I am now.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel the same somewhat... I beat myself up for years for not having a career, I tried to get into University back when I finished yr 12 but just did not have the great grades to get in.. ( I just am not an 'academic' )

I think in the past couple of years I have tried to just focus on my kids and my hobbies (being my art). 

If you think about it when you are dead and people are visiting your grave they are not going to be remembering what kind of career you had they will be remembering what kind of person you were - namely- kind and honest and giving


----------

